# Look Keo Blade 12Nm vs. 16Nm?



## lockwood1

I'm looking at these pedals from Look however they offer one with 12Nm and other with 16Nm wich one would I choose? I'm not a racer


----------



## acg

I have the 16nM on my cross/commuter bike. It is harder to pop the cleats out during the occasional stops at traffic intersections. I recommend the 12nM if you are not a racer.


----------



## lockwood1

acg said:


> I have the 16nM on my cross/commuter bike. It is harder to pop the cleats out during the occasional stops at traffic intersections. I recommend the 12nM if you are not a racer.


Ok thanks


----------



## sp3000

Yep +1 for the 12nM, plenty stiff for me, 16nM would be good for a power house or racer.


----------



## Lucky Carl

I just bought the keo blade carbon pedals with 12nm blades and fitted them on the weekend and pulled out of them as I went up my driveway on my first ride! I have never really thought of myself as a powerful rider but 6'3" and 85kg might have something to do with it.

I discussed it with a couple of other riders this morning who both recommended the 16nm over the 12nm blades (one had both but prefered the 16nm pedals). Neither rider is what I would call 'big'.

Wish I had done a bit more research beforehand...

I am now looking at getting some 16nm replacements. Anybody know how to change them over?

Forgot to mention that they felt great to click in and out of - very nice feel over my old keo carbons.


----------



## EWT

I haven't used the 12s to compare, but the 16s are not hard to get out of. I also like the feel of them compared to older Looks I had with a conventional spring. Very definite feel of when you're in or out


----------



## bikerjohn64

I'm using the 12's and they are more than strong enough for me. I'm not a racer but a strong 185 lbs rider and have never had them pop out with proper spinning action. 

They do however release predictably with a slight twist of your heel. 
I would highly recommend the 12's if you are new to them.


----------



## Reacto907

Made a decision to get the 16s because they're red LOL!!

Very stiff as others have mentioned can't comment compared to 12 as I haven't tried them yet.

As for changing the 12s over shouldn't be hard as long as you can find a LBS that has the Look tool to be able to change it.


----------



## maximum7

I'm thinking about making the switch to the Cro Mo blades from Keo 2 Max as I need new pedals.

Thinking about going with 12nM as I am not a racer. 

What will I notice between the two, or should I just get the Max again?


----------



## willieboy

I have 16nm and like them very much. No trouble getting in or out of ten and I like the firm feel.


----------



## B05

I know I'm late to check in here but buyer beware on these pedals: they have durability issues. Search online. I've owned the 16nm version and they failed less than 1 month of use. 

and you probably guess wrong on what went bad. It's actually the body and not the carbon blades. The body on mine cracked.


----------



## willieboy

B05 said:


> I know I'm late to check in here but buyer beware on these pedals: they have durability issues. Search online. I've owned the 16nm version and they failed less than 1 month of use.
> 
> and you probably guess wrong on what went bad. It's actually the body and not the carbon blades. The body on mine cracked.


I guess it can happen. I have 12,000 miles on two sets so far without issue. Hope they don't fail anytime soon.


----------



## sp3000

Seems I've been jinxed! 

Went to unclip (thankfully when coming to a stop) and it was not the usual sound followed by a clinking of bits hitting the ground. 

This was the warranty replacement pair from the first set that also broke! in total that's 2 pairs gone in 2 years, the first one went maybe 6 months in and these lasted until now. 

So for me, never again. Once, bad luck, Twice rubbish product, Three times and I'd be a fool. Imagine if they were the power pedals...

I just had my first ride on Speedplay Zero Ti's and they are great.


----------



## B05

...and a lot of people thought I was crazy. I sold my replace A-S-A-P when I got them.

I read that there's Blade 2s now and I hope they've addressed the durability issues.


----------



## sp3000

Unless the Carbon Resin mix has been improved these will be much the same. The biggest problem is the load being exerted by the pin on the back half, it's on a very small area of the carbon composite.


----------



## B05

It was already difficult in the 16s. You had that sense of security but unclipping in traffic wasn't the easiest thing to do on earth. It was a loud CLACK when you unclipped.

I've concluded that they were race day pedals. I don't know what urged them to make 20!


----------



## sp3000

I would go for the 12Nm, before mine broke (twice!) I never had any issues with tension. They clip in very positively and the 12Nm were plenty strong enough to hold when sprinting etc. I'm 72kgs and reasonably strong and I would not have wanted any stiffer than the 12Nm.


----------



## maximum7

Ok, so should I buy them or not? 
Do they have a high failure rate?


----------



## sp3000

The choice is yours, I would not buy them again, 3 times would be crazy on something that has failed on me twice already in 2 years. I was told by Look that the failure rate was 3%, I feel that was a "modest" number! I am now a total convert to speedplay, I am very happy with them and personally prefer the interface to my old Looks.


----------



## veloci1

I went through two pairs in about 2.5 years. i got the replacement pair at the end of 2012 and exchanged them for Shimano PD-9000. best pedals and have used. bullet proof. Looks were nice and light, but,not worth the headaches.(btw, 16mn worked just fine for me, 185 lbs)
i saw the new Blade 2 at Interbike this year and they looked and felt super light, but, i agree with the comments above, unless the changed the resin, they are going to have the same issues.
for me, pedals are like Stems and handlebars, not the place to save weight when you compromise safety and reliability.


----------



## HEMIjer

Anyone know if the durability issues have been resolved never have had an issue with my old Keos? If they did resolve the issue what year, is it safe to purchase 2014 (new Old Stock pedals)?


----------



## sp3000

HEMIjer said:


> Anyone know if the durability issues have been resolved never have had an issue with my old Keos? If they did resolve the issue what year, is it safe to purchase 2014 (new Old Stock pedals)?


I doubt they changed anything on the original style blades, maybe the new design is better... Better still is to get some Speedplay's and let the rest be history..


----------



## motoricker

For the "Look style clip in" the Shimanos are vastly superior in every way, except slightly heavier. 
Speedplay is also very good. I have owned and used all three. Looks are simply too aggravating to consider. I would use a mountain bike pedal before a Look.


----------

